# Felt saddles



## azchris

How many of you ride on the Felt seat thet came with your bike? I have heard/read a few comments that they are not very good and that most riders change them out.
I have been riding with my Felt seat but after about 40 miles it starts getting uncomfortable. 

I don't want to waste a lot of $'s on a different seat but there seems to be no way to try-out seats to see what might be better. there is a varied selection of widths and amounts of padding. I have heard that the trend is away from the thicker gel saddles, is this true?
 I was looking at a Stella San Marco that seems to be well thought of but, it is very similar to my Felt seat in shape, width, and padding although the Stella maybe a little more flexible.

Anyway how does one find a seat that works for them or is it just trial and error?


----------



## old sport

After one ride I swapped my Felt saddle for the San Marco Concor from my old bike. I always liked the cantle (or spoiler) on the Concor and the old Turbo, for climbing.

Now that the Felt saddle is on my fixie I think it's a pretty decent seat, but for a long ride in the mountains I'm glad I switched.


----------



## brentster

The carbon reinforced saddle on my F3C is the most comfortable one I've ever had. It looks like it would be a real ball buster but it somehow works. I see them on ebay from time to time where people practically give them away for like $19.


----------



## rcnute

I like 'em. Feel like an SLR to me.


----------



## PltJett

I have the Carbon one that comes on their track bike. I like it more than pretty much any other saddle out there


----------



## iliveonnitro

I have used my Felt saddle for almost 2yrs now. It gets really bad when stage racing. Luckily, after I did 5 days in a row of racing and another 13hr week of riding, my ass is used to it now (this was last June/July).

My new bike has a Fizik Arione and it's a LOT more comfortable than the Felt saddle. But, I can still ride the Felt saddle for 100+mi.


----------



## w4ta

Not sure if it was the Felt saddle on my new F2 (versus my former Fizik) or the inevitable re-positioning on a new bike... but I was raw after two weeks and three-hundred miles. I didn't give up my workouts (neither on the bike nor at the gym)... .and it took about a month for me to acclimate or toughen up to the new saddle (and/or new positioning). 

Two months into the new F2, no problems with the saddle. It's fine.


----------



## cyclust

I'm one who is constantly searching for the ultimate saddle, and the best way to do that is to buy them used on ebay, use them for a while and resell them. I almost always get back what I paid for them, sometimes a little more. It's also nice to have a few extras on hand, sometimes you like to switch back and forth between saddles.


----------

